# Depersonalization and the Acetylcholine-System



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There is an interesting paper:

http://www.neurology.org/content/9/4/249.full.pdf

"A similar possible acetylcholine antagonist, MER-16, produces extreme LSD-like effects when 130 mg. is given orally. Hallucinations last for three days and are characterized by *repeated waves of depersonalization, visual hallucinations, and feelings of unreality*. Because of these interesting findings with acetylcholine antagonists, we studied most of the compounds which are now used to treat parkinsonism (see table). Without exception, when adequately large dosage is used, these atropine congeners produce an effect which the subjects liken to LSD-25."

Maybe some people respond to Acetylcholinesterase-inhibitors or Acetylcholin-Agonist.


----------

